# Bout that time



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

sharpen them hooks...


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh nice


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeet,sweeeet,sweeeeeeeeet.i'll be glad when the rest,well most, of the team gets back from Hawaii and we can get to fishing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade - I was just about to head out there to the spur to fish that Eddy, but our riggers are off and the boat in Cobia mode. May 1 we will get after 'em offshore. Looks like it could shape up to be like the good ole days with little mississippi outflow this summer!


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Its time now. Had a friend fish out near the spur 3/17. They got spooled by a BIG blue on a 50.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

destincabo said:


> Its time now. Had a friend fish out near the spur 3/17. They got spooled by a BIG blue on a 50.


Now This, I would love to see. wow


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

destincabo said:


> Its time now. Had a friend fish out near the spur 3/17. They got spooled by a BIG blue on a 50.


I have to work through Monday morning. After that........... Southbound and down.....bill time!!!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Whose boat are you driving? 

I'm reeealy itching to get out there with that nice water...I se the water temps also look good but my mind keeps telling me that it is just too early. We will probably ride out just after we wind down cobia season. Perhaps that is a mistake, but it what it is...


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

in 48 hours i will be doing laps around Nakika


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

flyliner said:


> in 48 hours i will be doing laps around Nakika


 
I like the way you think! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Go get um Patrick, hope you slay the YF


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes its time to hang some riggers out the sides of the boat and watch the symphony of lures in the wakes! 
Weather pending (and it looks a little iffy) the Sea Robin will be heading South to blue waters. Just not sure if we should run due South or SW.


----------

